# Battlefield 2 1.4 unlocking offline



## hung.n.bled (Apr 18, 2006)

this isnt a problem.. just mainly a question. im wondering if your able to unlock the weapons wen you play your offline account with the 1.4 patch? i dont have adsl so i cant play online. im just wondering with the new patch, if ur unable 2 unlock weapons and everything. and i dont want to bother editing files 2 get it 2 work.. because iv tried it many times and it doesnt work. someone pls help me with that???


----------



## GripS (Apr 30, 2005)

you gotta play on ranked servers.


----------



## hung.n.bled (Apr 18, 2006)

wats the dif between ranked and unranked servers? i dont know wat they are? but anyway.. the 1.4 patch says something about unranked servers???


----------



## hung.n.bled (Apr 18, 2006)

Patch 1.4
GAMEPLAY TWEAKS

The vehicle drop has been modified to help prevent exploits such as blocking enemy vehicles, destroying vehicles and commander assets, or as an alternative to artillery.
C4 tossing distance has been reduced.
A prone->crouch delay has been added.

BUG FIXES

Fixed the Linux server hangs when trying to load a Special Forces Co-Op map.
Another attempt at fixing the Red/Blue nametag bug.
Fixed the missing server info on the map briefing screen.
Fixed the server browser issues with updating info.
Fixed the filter by maps size option in the server browser.
Fixed a low reproducibility crash bug related to the vehicle drop.
Fixed a crash in Co-op after a player is revived without a kit.
Fixed a server crash on Linux 32 when trying to rotate maps in Coop Mode.
Fixed the occasionnal red distance marker appearing on the ground.
Fixed the bug that caused the player's arms to become invisible when switching weapons.
Co-Op bot console commands now function on local servers.
Fixed the excessive damage taken by the Muscle Car.
Adjusted the minimum number of players to start the round on ranked servers. The new values for 16, 32 and 64 players are 6, 8 and 8 respectively.
Re-enabled unlocks on unranked servers.
Commander options are no longer available whilst commander is dead.
Fixed bug where a spawn point is shown as selected when it is not if player has spawned in during the preview round.
Co-Op (Local Server) - Fixed the issue where no other players may join the server if the server host is kicked and banned.
Ranked Servers now force unlocks.
Added support for multiple gamemodes in single maplist for mods



Re-enabled unlocks on unranked servers.


----------



## GripS (Apr 30, 2005)

Ranked servers are servers that keep 'tabs' on your score and what not. The more kills and points you get the higher your rank goes. Everytime you advance a rank you get a weapon unlocked.

You can tell the ranked from unranked by the sergeant symbol located to the left hand side. (like where punkbuster is located)


----------



## DasBeia (Nov 11, 2007)

You can use your unlocks in sort of a combined local LAN/Internet game that you host, and you and only you play on with up to 32 total bots. You need an online account with the weapons already unlocked that you want to use.


Ok, now, go to your start menu, then All programs, then EA GAMES, then Battlefield 2, then Launch BF2 Standalone Server.exe

Run that.

Let it boot up, you'll get a cute little config menu.

Go down to the bottom of the menu and find the little blue + 

Click it

Type a server name (Alloneword) <_<

Now, this is going from the top of the menu down, how to set this up. I'm not going to say "go find the one that says 'UseGlobalUnlocks' and check it" just follow along.

Give the server a name

Give the server a password so only you and your pals on your LAN can get on.

Click Internet Box

Give a Welcome Message if you want

Make the maximum number of players the total number of players you want in your game (Bots+Humans=Total) I.e. For just you to play, 49

Make sure it takes ONLY ONE PERSON TO START

Turn off restart delay for low players (Set to 0)

Set up your Bot Ratio and Number of Bots

You must play with vehicles

Spawn time, Ticket Ratio, Rounds per map. (Easy stuff here)

Time Limit, Friendly fire, blah blah blah..

Auto Balance your teams if you want (IT's WAY down the menu)

Team ratio is 100.

Do not Auto Record, chances are your Pc won't handle it. I could probably do it on mine, but that's another story.

Do not use PunkBuster, you do not need it. (No one else can get on your server remember?)

You cannot click your global rank, but you can use your unlocks, so click this button.

Turn Friendly Mines off, but it sucks ***, so don't do it unless you want.

Lastly, Go to your map list and set up a nice rotation of maps. Bear in mind that they are added to the list inversely from the order in which you click them.

Finally, Save your damn configuration so you don't have to read this again.

Click Start.

Let the MS-DOS ******** do it's thing

once it hits 100%, fire up BF2, log in to your ONLINE account (this is the ***** here)

and play your offline server with bots, and your unlocks.

Now. You may be like "HEY HXORZ, you made me read ALL that $H17 just to find out that I need an online account???!!! WTF LOL OMFG" 


First, I'll say grow up and learn how to use complete sentences. You do it for your teacher, do it for me. (Note that Cell phones are exempted from this rule)
Second, note the first paragraph.

This method may seem pointless, as you need an online account in order to unlock and use unlocks. Well, this is where the buddy system comes in. Go to a buddies house and steal his internet long enough to get an unlock or something. Be creative, it'll work out.

I came up with this idea one day after my internet crapped out and i wanted my unlocks, If you find youself in the same type of situation, all you need is enough connection to log into battlefield 2, then you're good to go.

Best of luck, and I apologize for leading anyone into believing there was an easy way.


----------

